# Considering adding XD40 Sub....



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello y'all,

I am considering adding a xd40 subcompact to my small collection. I have read many positive reviews/comments on this weapon. Anyone heard of any issues with it or negative reviews? I already have a XD9 and absolutely love how it shoots and fits in my hand.

Does anyone know if the XD40 Sub is the same thickness as the XD9 or what the thickness measurement is? For some reason that's the one piece of info missing from the spec sheets on SA's website.


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi criss441, I just purchased the SA XD-40SC about a week ago, also put a LaserMax Laser in it. Have been to the range twice so far and put 100 rounds through it each time. It shoots great, and the grips are perfect. I love it.
I went upstairs and measured mine and it is almost exactly 1 inch thick.


----------



## TrapperTrent (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello Chris,

I have owned my Springfield XD-40 SC for about 13 months now and love it. Never once has the gun failed me. I have shot various bullet weights and by a number of manufacturers and all functioned great in the XD-40 SC. Even my handloads have all functioned flawlessly in the gun. I just simply can't get the gun to fail and it is my consistent conceal carry companion and gun of choice when my clothing allows for it. For shorts and a T-shirt I will have to admit that I will generally carry the Kel-Tec P3AT little 380 auto but would much prefer the Springfield.

I also own the XD9 service model, and the XD40 Tactical and love them both also. They are all the same thickness but I do not consider either the XD-9 service or the XD-40 SC to be too wide for a comfortable conceal carry gun at all and have Galco holsters for both of them. If you go with the XD-40 SC, I am sure that you will never regret your decision. Springfield's customer service is second to none if you ever need to use it. The only time I had to use their customer service was to have night sights put on my XD-40 SC because they are a real bummer to put on yourself and the gun shop where I buy my guns will only change sights on a Glock because they are a lot easier to put on than those on a Springfield.

Still hesitating on your decision? Don't. Just purchase the gun and take it to the range and I am sure you will soon be on the Springfield bandwagon as I am.

Good Shooting. :enforcer:
Trent


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Trent, how long did it take for them to put the night sights on your weapon? Did you get the Trajicon (Spell??)? What was the final cost? Did you send the entire weapon, or just the slide? Sorry for all the questions, but I am thinking about putting them on my XD40 SC also. I have a LaserMax in it and that works great, but would hate to have to use it and the battery decide to go.
Dave M.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks for the great report on the XD40. I have purchased it, but haven't been to the range yet. If its as good as my XD9 I am sure I will be happy with it.

it's definitely a bit wider then my PPS 40, so i will probably carry that in the summer months.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## TrapperTrent (Jan 10, 2010)

Hiram25 said:


> Hi Trent, how long did it take for them to put the night sights on your weapon? Did you get the Trajicon (Spell??)? What was the final cost? Did you send the entire weapon, or just the slide? Sorry for all the questions, but I am thinking about putting them on my XD40 SC also. I have a LaserMax in it and that works great, but would hate to have to use it and the battery decide to go.
> Dave M.


Hi Dave,

Sorry it has taken me so long to respond but I recently lost my Mom. She had battled the dreaded cancer for 3 years but it got the best of her and she is now with Jesus for Easter. Yes I had them put on the Trigicon sights and the cost was right around $100. Because my local shot is a Springfield dealer I just left my slide in the shop and when the sales person drove over he picked up my slide and brought it back to the plant over in Illinois with him. They put on the new sights and drop shipped it directly back to me about 15 days later at no added cost for shipping. I called them about 10 days into the venture and they said they had just given the slide to one of their gunsmiths and he was going to set them that day. They are first class friendly and I am sure if you add them to your XD40 SC you will love them. I know I felt a lot better about my investment the first time I attended a moonlight shoot at my local gun club. It can be a little dark under the roof even with a full moon lighting the target just 30' away.

Good luck with the new XD40 SC Chris. You will soon be a fan once you shoot it. Please report back to this post once you do. Target pictures?

Take care all and Happy Easter.
Trent


----------

